# '04 Trunk not popping??



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

So I have noticed that the trunk unlocks but it doesnt open? I have to press the button on the fob and pull up when I hear it unlock. I cannot open it from afar or if the car is on, unless i have someone in the car to press the glovebox button. Its not a huge deal but Im open to any ideas, my dad is pretty good with cars but I want to give him something to go off of.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's how they work. All the glovebox button or fob button is release the latch. And the fob has a very low range. For instance, I can unlock my wife's HHR from at least 100 ft. away. The GTO? If it opens at 10 ft. I'm suprised.


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

ok so u have to physically be there to pull it up out of the latch??

if thats the case I feel stupid lol... every trunk I have had actually opens up after the button and u can just lift.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's basically it. Here's an excerpt from the owners manual:


> *Trunk Lock*
> 
> To unlock the trunk, press and hold the button with the trunk symbol on the key. The vehicle must be moving at less that 12 mph (20 km/h) for the trunk to open. _See remote keyless entry operation on page 2-5._
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

just to clarify, cuz the other day the car was on, the doors were unlocked, and it wasnt moving. I pushed the button and i got out, and the trunk was still locked... normal right?? if so, thats kinda stupid, but a minor flaw.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Based on your description, the trunk should have been unlocked. I just tried that on mine. Mine, however, doesn't "automatically open the rest of the way on it’s own" after partially opening it like the manual says.


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

it wasnt i had to yell to my friend in the car to press the button at the same time that i pulled up.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Soudns like something isn't working. You shouldn't have to pull the trunk open while you push the button.


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

I knew that couldnt be normal! lol cuz its so annoying! but I never really use the trunk so I dont really need it fixed right away... just something to think about.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It could be as simple as it not releasing fully and needing to be greased up.


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

well im doing some work this weekend, ill have my dad try that out. Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't realize you were saying that you had to simultaneously press the button and lift the trunk in order to open it. That isn't proper operation. Does anyone's trunk lid swing open on it's own after you lift it off the latch?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NO it doesn't. When using the release button in the glove box or using the key fob you hear a pop and the motor whining. You have to manually lift it up, my trunk does not self open if I open it part way and let go. These lids are very heavy. 
If the adjustment knobs are not set proper, the lid may not function properly opening or closing. Too much down force pressure may hamper the release mechanism and it will not unlatch. Perhaps the alignment for some reason is slightly off or the latch is bent somehow just enough to cause this issue?


----------

